# Difference between smoked/ingested weed



## teebeekahuna (Sep 23, 2009)

this might not be the right thread, but here goes.. I've never eaten pot in any form before.. is there a difference in the kind or quality of the buzz if it is ingested rather than smoked? ( aside from the time delay)
To make a long story short, i want to take some weed with me when i go on vacation to PI. It is a LONG trip ( at least 26 hours). I am grinding my weed into powder( nice trippy sativa bud) and putting it into empty tylenol PM caplets. i can get a bottle or two to take with me, a big one in my checked bag and a smaller one in my carry on. The bottle will smell like aspirin and my excuse is that i have a dental problems and i am going overseas for a cheap dentist- (don't laugh, many people go overseas for medical/ dental treatment.. the docs train here, and the prices are cheaper over there) - even if they bother asking why i am taking aspirin. You are allowed to take meds in pill form with you in baggage.
This way i have weed on the plane so i can be buzzed on the way over. the weed is good, but i am wondering what kind of buzz i'd get, how much i have to take, etc.
I'd make some now to test, but my crop has another another 6-7 weeks to go until it is ready. I'll definitely have enough to experiment with.
I have only SMOKED herb, never eaten it. will i be in for a let down? do i have to ingest far more than i would have if i smoked it in order to get the same buzz?
I have been told by many peeps that this is a great way to get weed on a plane w/out getting busted..
Any advice would be appreciated. My fiancee lives in Manila. I love the fuck out of her, but man oh man, that is one freaking BORING plane ride.. I bring a hip flask of rum, but I'd like to get high to go along with the booze. thanks in advance for any advice. peace out, yo


----------



## madnugs (Sep 23, 2009)

eating mj gets you way higher than smoking it, thc has to pass through your liver which changes it, into cannabinoids. those go to your brain which cause a super high, euphoric. it lasts alot longer, and the high is intense. goos luck


----------



## tusseltussel (Sep 23, 2009)

teebeekahuna said:


> this might not be the right thread, but here goes.. I've never eaten pot in any form before.. is there a difference in the kind or quality of the buzz if it is ingested rather than smoked? ( aside from the time delay)
> To make a long story short, i want to take some weed with me when i go on vacation to PI. It is a LONG trip ( at least 26 hours). I am grinding my weed into powder( nice trippy sativa bud) and putting it into empty tylenol PM caplets. i can get a bottle or two to take with me, a big one in my checked bag and a smaller one in my carry on. The bottle will smell like aspirin and my excuse is that i have a dental problems and i am going overseas for a cheap dentist- (don't laugh, many people go overseas for medical/ dental treatment.. the docs train here, and the prices are cheaper over there) - even if they bother asking why i am taking aspirin. You are allowed to take meds in pill form with you in baggage.
> This way i have weed on the plane so i can be buzzed on the way over. the weed is good, but i am wondering what kind of buzz i'd get, how much i have to take, etc.
> I'd make some now to test, but my crop has another another 6-7 weeks to go until it is ready. I'll definitely have enough to experiment with.
> ...


grinding it up and tsken it in pill form will not work thc needs fat to bond to than it willl get you high. make some butter than make brownies eat one before you fly the high is intense and lasts all day if done properly


----------



## teebeekahuna (Sep 23, 2009)

will pot brownies make it through a security check, or will the dogs be all over it?


----------



## Roseman (Sep 23, 2009)

Eating cooked buds will make you more stoner, and last longer and affect your body more than smoking it.


----------



## tusseltussel (Sep 23, 2009)

teebeekahuna said:


> will pot brownies make it through a security check, or will the dogs be all over it?


 are you leven the country??? im inclined to say they will make it but i dont wanna get blamed if you get cought


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 23, 2009)

as far as i know, you still can't take liquids on a plane, so the hip flask is probably out. But you can buy booze on the plane.

Also, you really need to sample some of your goods before you go, so you know what to expect. I'm a big smoker, always have been, but one time I ate some cookies my mate had cooked up using some indian charris. I was fucked up man, got really paranoid and had to leave and be on my own. I was with good friends too. It fucked with my head man and I didn't eat it again for years after that. Do you want to freak out like that on a plane man?? Find out what you're in for first mate, everyone reacts differntly, different tolerance etc.

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## teebeekahuna (Sep 23, 2009)

ok, i skip the hip flask, get faced b4 i get on the plane... just did not want to pay 5 bucks for a tiny bottle of booze. bake some brownies and eat them b4 i get to security scan. i'm sure i can get the pot gelcaps past security, but a poster says they will not get me buzzed. i am assuming that the heat involved in the baking process is what will activate ingested weed? so basically, i could just pop a kola bud in my mouth, chew it down, and nothing will happen? but if i bake it in a cookie/ brownie, then it be lift off time?
I'm for global legalization of weed. enough is enough LOL


----------



## cosmofraek (Sep 23, 2009)

teebeekahuna said:


> I'm for global legalization of weed. enough is enough LOL


hear! hear! best thing i've heard in a long time


----------



## teebeekahuna (Sep 23, 2009)

seriously, though... so unless the weed is cooked into some form or another, it will do nothing? no matter how potent the herb, if i eat it raw w/out putting it into a brownie or cookie, nothing will happen?


----------



## Roseman (Sep 23, 2009)

eaten raw pot is like big tittes on a nun, 

good for nothing!


----------



## teebeekahuna (Sep 23, 2009)

alrighty then. slight change o' plans.... save the weed in gelcaps for when i get to PI. i can roll doobies with it. bake some brownies, gobble them down b4 i go through any security at airport. at least this way i can get a buzz from FL to CA, and start to come down b4 i get on plane to Manila. thanx for the advice


----------



## tusseltussel (Sep 24, 2009)

Roseman said:


> eaten raw pot is like big tittes on a nun,
> 
> good for nothing!


lol



teebeekahuna said:


> alrighty then. slight change o' plans.... save the weed in gelcaps for when i get to PI. i can roll doobies with it. bake some brownies, gobble them down b4 i go through any security at airport. at least this way i can get a buzz from FL to CA, and start to come down b4 i get on plane to Manila. thanx for the advice


 yea man them brownies will get you lifted like mad all day long. i made some last year for bonnaroo and i couldn't barly walk i spent most of the weekend laying under a tree groovin to the music it was almost scary at times how high i was


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Sep 24, 2009)

teebeekahuna said:


> seriously, though... so unless the weed is cooked into some form or another, it will do nothing? no matter how potent the herb, if i eat it raw w/out putting it into a brownie or cookie, nothing will happen?


It needs either alcohol or fat for the thc to bond to. That is in addition to cooking. 

Jester88 has compiled a lot of good info here:
https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/166882-making-hash-oil-tincture-thc.html


----------



## bmx4ever86 (Sep 27, 2009)

man all i know is the first time i had some good weed brownies i was hooked! when done right it doesn't take that much weed so to speak and the high is unreal, didn't even know i could get that high


----------



## alwinjames13 (Sep 27, 2009)

teebeekahuna said:


> seriously, though... so unless the weed is cooked into some form or another, it will do nothing? no matter how potent the herb, if i eat it raw w/out putting it into a brownie or cookie, nothing will happen?


I have to slightly disagree with the previous point made about thc needing to bond with fat. It may be done this way in cannabutter and many recipes but straight up weed put into food will work, just not as well. You could pull a big ass banana-sized bud off a plant and have it for breakfast and you will be properly wrecked _all day. _ I do recommend that you do it right though, plenty of recipes on this site.

And skip the possibility of getting caught. Eat that weed before your flight and your good to go.


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Sep 27, 2009)

alwinjames13 said:


> *I have to slightly disagree with the previous point made about thc needing to bond with fat. It may be done this way in cannabutter and many recipes but straight up weed put into food will work, just not as well. You could pull a big ass banana-sized bud off a plant and have it for breakfast and you will be properly wrecked all day.  I do recommend that you do it right though, plenty of recipes on this site.*
> 
> And skip the possibility of getting caught. Eat that weed before your flight and your good to go.


I'm not sure who that was directed at, but you are right. It is _possible_ to get high off raw bud. It is just much less efficient, so it is wasteful because you need more weed. Some people are better able to absorb the raw thc than others as well. Personally, I get much higher w/ alcohol extraction that with oil.

I have also read that eating raw bud with a mango (or avocado, can't remember) for some reason enable your body to absorb thc better. I don't really understand how that works, but have seen it from a couple sources.


----------



## brainwarp (Dec 14, 2009)

You'll need more weed for eating, than you will for smoking. I would recommend putting hash in the caplets instead of weed. You would need to eat at least 10 or 12 caplets of weed to get a good buzz, but only 2 or 3 if it's hash. If you can't buy hash, you can make it with a good herb grinder. If you use the grinder, you don't have to press the hash, just pour the powder into the caplets.

Someone else on this forum suggested baked goods for travel. Make some cannabutter, and bake cookies with it. Not sure if you're better off putting them in checked luggage, or your carry-on. I would go with the carry-on, though.


----------



## poplars (Dec 14, 2009)

I was stoned all day yesterday off of edibles.


already starting off with 2 cookies in the morning .

it honestly makes the high you're used to, so much more intense.

best way to go is cannabutter extraction method


----------



## TheGanjaGuru (Dec 14, 2009)

teebeekahuna said:


> seriously, though... so unless the weed is cooked into some form or another, it will do nothing? no matter how potent the herb, if i eat it raw w/out putting it into a brownie or cookie, nothing will happen?


It will do something, but it won't be as potent. Cooking it is seriously easy to do, try firecrackers.


----------

